# Chucketn’s tool gloat #1



## Chucketn (Jul 14, 2013)

Found a Brown and Sharpe 599-7032-3 Best Test DTI at thelocal flea market today for $20, still sealed in the plastic bag. ENCO sellsthis kit for $214.20! The little clamp alone goes for $24!
http://s571.photobucket.com/user/chucketn/library/B%20and%20S%20DTI
Chuck


----------



## Philco (Jul 14, 2013)

After you got back home & had time to think about it did you have any thoughts of going back to the flea market & giving them some more money?????????????????????? I didn't think so.
YOU DID GOOD!!!!
Phil


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice score Chuck
For 20 bucks, ya done real good, and deserve a :yousuck3: :whistle::whistle::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 14, 2013)

To be honest, Phil, I didn't even try to hagle the seller down. I had my wallet out so quick the guy was speachless! He also had a set of gage blocks, Something Johnson or Johansen, that had one piece missing. He's had it for at least 6 weeks but won't come down on his asking price. I may cave on that one...

Chuck


----------



## jgedde (Jul 14, 2013)

Now that deserves a "you suck!"  Good score!

John


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 14, 2013)

EEEEEYUP :yousuck: Very nice score.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice score Chuck, I would hate to tell you what I paid for the one I have.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 14, 2013)

Unless the gage block set is trashy, and if it's reasonably priced, and you need one....don't let the missing block stop you. Individual blocks are available.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 14, 2013)

You can't even buy new cheapo ones for that price.   Good score!


----------



## Jericho (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice catch Chuck. Good thing they weren't an Ebay seller.Even the pawn shop have wised up on the selling prices these days.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 18, 2013)

+1 and what everyone else above has said. Including the you suck part, LOL


----------

